# Bildschirme mit Blaufilter oder weniger Blauanteil



## Craftdor (9. September 2019)

Hallo,

würde gerne eure Empfehlungen zu Bildschirme mit Blaufilter oder weniger Blauanteil hören.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. September 2019)

Budget? Auflösung? Größe? Anwendungsbereich? Also ein paar mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich...


----------



## fotoman (9. September 2019)

Der Anwendungsbereich ist wohl das Wichtigste. Warum sowas überhaupt per HW regeln, wenn es auch per SW geht?

Egal wie, farbecht kann ein Bild danach nicht mehr sein, also stört es wohl kaum, dass man den gesamten Farbbereich des Monitors danach nicht mehr nutzen kann.
Wenn es das OS nicht auf natürlichem Weg kann (Windows 10 kann es), entweder am Monitor einstellen oder ein passendes Farbprofil erstellen und laden.

Aber vieleicht darf es ja die Software unter keinen Umständen ermitteln können.


----------

